# Computer Programming And ENFPs



## OneTriz (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone else interested in computer programming as an ENFP? I find that my Ne likes programming because I can generate quick ideas on how to solve bugs and issues in my code, but my Ti PoLR often makes it very difficult to structure a program in an object-oriented way. I find that Java is very unsatisfying to program in because of this. What would you recommend I focus on in computer programming as an ENFP to get the most out of it? Any particular ways to program or programming languages that I may like?


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm a Software Engineer, and I've often thought it's a pretty bad fit for being an ENFP. Now if you can make it through some of the very large challenges, an ENFP has a lot to bring to the programming world. If you're looking to make it a profession, I'd say you'd mostly have to suck it up, learn the basics, JAVA, C++, OOP, whatever, get your foot into the door as an Associate and do the grind. The grind is the hardest part, it's all anti Ne. Showing up for work everyday, taking on a task and seeing it through the end, combing the same bit of code over and over again until you find your bug. Spending hours trying to understand other peoples code. Sitting in front of a monitor for all hours, doing pretty similar things with minor variations.

But once you understand the field, there is play to be had. If you want to skip the grind and go straight to play, half of the fun stuff is being able to create something. Start perhaps with web programming, or microcontroller programming and make lights blink, or maybe something like hobby game platforms like the Pico8. Where you can be engaged with creation.

The other half is the wonder of code itself. OOP is an abstraction, just a Te overlay to wrangle something much more primitive. Learn something less structure, like assembly, javascript, C, python. Then play with structure, make it, understand the different abstractions and styles by applying them to these wildlings. Think of them as thought toys.


----------



## OneTriz (Jul 17, 2019)

Whippit said:


> The grind is the hardest part, it's all anti Ne. Showing up for work everyday, taking on a task and seeing it through the end, combing the same bit of code over and over again until you find your bug. Spending hours trying to understand other peoples code. Sitting in front of a monitor for all hours, doing pretty similar things with minor variations.


Fortunately I find this fun Lol, my Ne is pretty small-scale; when I try to do large-scale things such as writing a book, I tend to get lost and avoid it.


Whippit said:


> If you want to skip the grind and go straight to play, half of the fun stuff is being able to create something.


Yep, I love tinkering around with programming and seeing what it can create and do.


Whippit said:


> or maybe something like hobby game platforms like the Pico8. Where you can be engaged with creation.


Yep, I remember hearing about Pyxel (a game platform for Python), and it seems really fun! Before that, I heard that a lot of games are programmed through OOP languages such as C++ and Java, which got me somewhat disinterested in the idea.


Whippit said:


> The other half is the wonder of code itself. OOP is an abstraction, just a Te overlay to wrangle something much more primitive. Learn something less structure, like assembly, javascript, C, python. Then play with structure, make it, understand the different abstractions and styles by applying them to these wildlings. Think of them as thought toys.


Yeah I learned a bit of Python and I like it. I don't understand what you mean by 'thought toys' though.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

OneTriz said:


> Fortunately I find this fun Lol, my Ne is pretty small-scale; when I try to do large-scale things such as writing a book, I tend to get lost and avoid it.
> 
> Yep, I love tinkering around with programming and seeing what it can create and do.
> 
> ...


If you really want to avoid OOP, you could do some vanilla JS projects, they tend to avoid using classes for the old stuff. You could also do retro stuff, like doing BASIC or DOS VGA gaming programming on an emulator. It could be a lot of fun if you're into the retro aesthetic.

By 'thought toys', I mean, as you get deep into coding, the code itself can be understood to have different shapes and properties. A person can engage with this on its own without an "end result". I admit, it's difficult to explain. It's kind of like if you're taking up painting, and just want to see different colors you can mix and see how it can flow on the canvas and test your control of the brush, but you're not trying to paint a specific thing.


----------



## ISuckAtTypingMyself (Dec 6, 2021)

too many numbers and data , oh no


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

OneTriz said:


> Anyone else interested in computer programming as an ENFP? I find that my Ne likes programming because I can generate quick ideas on how to solve bugs and issues in my code, but my Ti PoLR often makes it very difficult to structure a program in an object-oriented way. I find that Java is very unsatisfying to program in because of this. What would you recommend I focus on in computer programming as an ENFP to get the most out of it? Any particular ways to program or programming languages that I may like?


I love math and I'm exceptional in the subject however I hate programming. I have no clue why. lol, It's a language and that must be it. Though I could write a lot of creative things around programming. Designing a game is a lot of fun for me. I probably use a lot of software developed by programmers for art and other creative projects. Just never got into that subject. Though I've noticed whatever our Ne chews on we go for it. So I don't see programing off our list. Like a lot of people don't like data or numbers and I love both applied and pure mathematics but predictability is my favorite subject of all time. So I always get "wait you're an ENFP that loves data mining and statistical analysis," yes because think of all the possibilities.


----------

